# DODGERBLUE62



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

im starting a new thread to show all my builds together in the same spot . i hope you guys like :biggrin:








51 chevy fleetline built in89








58 impala built in 87








ford built in 87








chevy built in 88








ford built in 87








ford built in 87 








89 chevy built in 89








63 chevy built in 89








55 chevy nomad built in 89








67 chevy built in 88
















55 chevy corvette built in 85
















66 chevy nova built in 88








66 chevy el camino built in 88









41 plymouth built in 87








53 cadilac [ diecast]








50 ford built in 89


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

65 chevy impala buily in 88








39 chevy panel built in 89








59 chevy el camino built in 89








this is my littlte collection of oldies ...........








here is some of my new ones ........








79 chevy el camino built in 2008 , after along break ........
















82 chevy el camino [promo] built in 2007








82 chevy el camino [promo] built in 2008
























39 chevy 4dr. sedan built in 2009
these are all my builds as of now , ill post some of my current projects i got going on as of today .


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

i just got back from work yesterday [sat.] morning ,i havnt been building for the last week or so but i did buy a new camera so thats why im updating so many flicks ..........
79 cadilac , waiting for bumpers from chrome shop .......
















my 50 chevy burban , cant wait to start this one ..........
















47 chevy 
























51 chevy fleetline is primered and interior is all finished ......
















50 chevy truck is all painted . just gotta foil and shoot some clear on it .......








47 chevy [country club] , just primered for now ......








50 chevy truck . another truck im working on , im turning this one into a 3 window , what you think ?


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Great looking work.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Mar 29 2009, 11:43 AM~13421494
> *Great looking work.
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: NICE JOBS IN HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME NICE BUILDS IN HERE CARNAL!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top-quality stuff in here


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 29 2009, 11:06 AM~13421904
> *Top-quality stuff in here
> *


x2 looking good!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you for sharing all your rides with us brother keep them coming!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 10:51 AM~13422702
> *Thank you for sharing all your rides with us brother keep them coming!!!!!!
> *


X2 thats a gang of clean rides! Very nice bro!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 29 2009, 03:13 AM~13421480
> *i just got back from work yesterday [sat.] morning ,i havnt been building for the last week or so but i did buy a new camera so thats why im updating so many flicks ..........
> 79 cadilac , waiting for bumpers from chrome shop .......
> 
> ...


SUPP HOMIE THIS RIDES ARE LOOKING SWEET LET ME LAY SOME PAINT ON SOME OF THEME P.M. ME :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thank you , to everyone who has looked and commented . today its , build build build uffin: more build build build uffin: . damn it i spaced out , lol :biggrin: ........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 29 2009, 12:55 PM~13423368
> *thank you , to everyone who has looked and commented . today its , build build build uffin: more build build build  uffin: .      damn it i spaced out , lol  :biggrin:  ........
> *


paint outside so the fumes don't get u..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


nice rides.....U've been getting down with your building... :thumbsup: 

Those bombs are sweet... :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love this Bomb...Great job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 29 2009, 02:38 PM~13423933
> *paint outside so the fumes don't get u..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> nice rides.....U've been getting down with your building... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


thanx again for the compliments :biggrin: im just trying to get mine like yours homie .
heres some work i did today .
















i shot the interior a dk. brown and some tan tecture stuff i got at home depot , i think it came out pretty clean .








i shot the body tan , i just got to bmf and clear .


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did yours have the body lines on side kinda behind back window?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what year is that last one


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 29 2009, 11:27 PM~13428883
> *thanx again for the compliments  :biggrin: im just trying to get mine like yours homie .
> heres some work i did today .
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## twiprod002 (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice work. Nice collection.

Bernie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 29 2009, 11:33 PM~13428907
> *did yours have the body lines on side kinda behind back window?
> *


yeah it had those nasty mold lines running from the rain gutter kindve curving down towards the rear quarter panel , also , the chrome strip at the end is in 2 peices . 
i just sanded the mold lines and when i bmf i think it will cover the chrome strip , ?



hey , by the way has anybody seen the new BMF , it says new improved . i just got 3 new packs in the mail the other day from the BMF company , i had to go through the company , cant find it in the stores right now .........


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 30 2009, 02:10 PM~13434209
> *yeah it had those nasty mold lines running from the rain gutter kindve curving down towards the rear quarter panel , also , the chrome strip at the end is in 2 peices .
> i just sanded the mold lines and when i bmf i think it will cover the chrome strip , ?
> hey , by the way has anybody seen the new BMF , it says new improved . i just got 3 new packs in the mail the other day from the BMF company , i had to go through the company , cant find it in the stores right now .........
> *



YUPP I GOT SOME AT PEGASUS 3 DAYS AGO...THAT NEW BMF IS DAMN GOOD NOW1


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 30 2009, 11:40 PM~13434575
> *YUPP I GOT SOME AT PEGASUS 3 DAYS AGO...THAT NEW BMF IS DAMN GOOD NOW1
> *


SHOW PICS FROM THE NEW BMF..... HE HAS A NEW COVER?? THANX


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 30 2009, 02:44 PM~13434620
> *SHOW PICS FROM THE NEW BMF..... HE HAS A NEW COVER?? THANX
> *


NO NEW COVER...THE LITTLE STICKER THAT THEY PUT ON THE FRONT FOR COLOR JUST SAYS NEW AND IMPROVED


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are looking good carnal.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro there are some damn nice builds on here i was almost floored when you took that bomb to the meet


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :wave:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

im posting some pics of my 51 fleetline .this is the first model that i cleared using my new airbrush , and all thanx goes out to Mr Biggs , he is the one who has been showing me the ins and outs .i know i got more to learn , but im learnin :biggrin: 
























here is some updated pics of my 50 , i still got to add some stuff and clear the cab ......


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD BLUE !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 13 2009, 09:20 PM~13567635
> *:wave:  BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD BLUE !
> *


X2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK ON THE BUILDS BRO!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i quit..... 








































:biggrin: fukkin sick shit homie.... u were doin the damn thing when i got my first kit ever :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and your new shit..... goddammm homie.... i got a lot of catchin up to do


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 !!!!! Blue that is sick homie!!!! Grat build dawg!!! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Mike, builds are looking sick....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE FIRME RIDES MIKE!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx for all compliments guys . im really diggin this airbrush .

i got a question if someone who knows answer . why does the bmf look like its wrinkled after i cleared model ? it didnt look like that , before clear , cause im anal about foil layin smooth ........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

RIDES ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD MIKE :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '51 is CLEAN!!!

Very nice work!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx to all for the compliments and good words :biggrin: ...
here is some updates on my 50
































i did some mock up pictures with 2 types of wheels arts or crossbars ? what you guys think ?.......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Blue that 50 is sick. Feelin the rims too homie!!!! Just a sick azz ride dawg!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO BLUE ! THAT 50 IS SICK ! I SAY GO WITH THE CROSS BAR HUB CAPS ON THIS 1 AND LAY IT OUT LIKE THE MOCK UP PIC'S !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 14 2009, 05:44 PM~13577048
> *thanx to all for the compliments and good words :biggrin: ...
> here is some updates on my 50
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE ILL GO WITH ARTS :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mike, where did you get the Arts???


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 15 2009, 07:03 AM~13581832
> *Hey Mike, where did you get the Arts???
> *


i got em from an old ford panel 37 ? . if you check my old thread i posted a pic of the box :biggrin: .........


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

got everything cleared today :angry: :angry: , yes very fricken angry . it seem when i was all finished 2 good clear coats . then i had a little clear left over and didnt want to throw away , when i shot it again i kinda fucked it up .  thinking about stripping hood and do it again ..........
















let me know what you guys think ........


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

NICE!!! This build is off the hook bro!! NICE JOB!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '50 is lookin' damn good!

What's wrong with the hood? Maybe it's not showing up in the pics, because it looks fine to me.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that 50 looks looks fuckin sweet homie keep it up bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The 51 looks awesome.I don't really see a problem with the hood.The truck looks killer though.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You wanna sell the Arts??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 15 2009, 09:22 PM~13590470
> *You wanna sell the Arts???  :biggrin:
> *


Twinn is casting some. :biggrin: 

The ranflas are looking sweet homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 15 2009, 05:48 PM~13587561
> *got everything cleared today  :angry:  :angry: , yes very fricken angry . it seem when i was all finished 2 good clear coats . then i had a little clear left over and didnt want to throw away , when i shot it again i kinda fucked it up .   thinking about stripping hood and do it again ..........
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good blue!!!!! What happened with the hood though?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks good homie !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SICK WORK BRO NICE COLORS PAINTJOB SO CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx for the comps . 
i was gonna take this one to the AZ. show on the 24th , its just giving me a headache . ima gonna try mc562 advice and color sand it , ill see how it goes today uffin: , takin it easy...........


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice work Mike.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 16 2009, 08:49 AM~13593384
> *Nice work Mike.
> *


X10


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A MIKE GO WITH THE ARTILLERIES BRO. GOTTA KEEP IT OG uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 16 2009, 12:58 PM~13597662
> *A MIKE GO WITH THE ARTILLERIES BRO. GOTTA KEEP IT OG  uffin:
> *


x-2 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is looking sick bro!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 15 2009, 04:48 PM~13587561
> *got everything cleared today  :angry:  :angry: , yes very fricken angry . it seem when i was all finished 2 good clear coats . then i had a little clear left over and didnt want to throw away , when i shot it again i kinda fucked it up .   thinking about stripping hood and do it again ..........
> 
> 
> ...


hey i forgot to ask you, where did you get the front bumper guards from? i need a set for a build i'm going to be doing.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 16 2009, 04:58 PM~13597662
> *A MIKE GO WITH THE ARTILLERIES BRO. GOTTA KEEP IT OG  uffin:
> *



x2 homie


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 15 2009, 05:48 PM~13587561
> *got everything cleared today  :angry:  :angry: , yes very fricken angry . it seem when i was all finished 2 good clear coats . then i had a little clear left over and didnt want to throw away , when i shot it again i kinda fucked it up .   thinking about stripping hood and do it again ..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig it either way but the artilleries make it pop to me.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13619335
> *hey i forgot to ask you, where did you get the front bumper guards from? i need a set for a build i'm going to be doing.
> *


Big Poppa


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some updates from my bench uffin: 47 chevy vert. , needs bmf and clear
















chopped 40 ford . i just started this one :biggrin: 








heres a 49 ford leadsled style 








































i got to foil , clear , and detail under hood a bit . uffin: ill post more updates later ...........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass work bro!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sikk Homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep it coming..... and drop it in the bomb squad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 7 2009, 08:33 PM~13819911
> *Bad ass work bro!!
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice 49, gunna be a sweet lead sled


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb blue rides are looking sick brother.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 7 2009, 05:09 PM~13819187
> *heres some updates from my bench  uffin: 47 chevy vert. , needs bmf and clear
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME SICK SHIT GOING ON HERE CARNAL!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx to everyone for the coments and good feedback . im trying to get my rides together for the show next week in canoga park , MCBA representing ............


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Your dropping some bad ass work left and right bro.Some tight ass builds up in here keep it up.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE RIDES!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work ...those models are sweet....Keep them comming.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

i got some foiling done and i shot like 3 clear coats on my 49 leadsled :biggrin: 
















ill take some better flicks tomorrow , with better lighting .............


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 8 2009, 09:19 PM~13832599
> *i got some foiling done and i shot like 3 clear coats on my 49 leadsled  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS BRO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 8 2009, 08:23 PM~13832648
> *BADASS BRO
> *


x2!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

i m almost done with this 50 troka , im gonna color sand again clear tomorrow . ill be ready for sat. with this one .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TRUCK LOOKS GOOD BIG MIKE!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 11 2009, 10:47 PM~13859312
> *i m almost done with this 50 troka , im gonna color sand again clear tomorrow . ill be ready for sat. with this one .
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro... I wish I was coming out there for this one homie!! I wanna see this ride in person!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

oh yeah , here is another 50 im trying to finish


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

goddammm u keep droppin them bombs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro, you keep pumpin out some bad ass builds.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see them...I'm trying to finish one for the show too.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good, keep pics coming :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx alot fellas :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 11 2009, 10:47 PM~13859312
> *i m almost done with this 50 troka , im gonna color sand again clear tomorrow . ill be ready for sat. with this one .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKING DANM GOOD MIKE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 11 2009, 10:58 PM~13859402
> *oh yeah , here is another 50 im trying to finish
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 8 2009, 09:19 PM~13832599
> *i got some foiling done and i shot like 3 clear coats on my 49 leadsled  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MIKE :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN IS THAT WERE ALL THOSE 50 P/U's FROM EBAY ARE GOING :biggrin: 

lookin good bro. I gotta get me another 50 soon, i just got a 50 GMC conversion kit


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

both of those 50 trokitas are looking good!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 13 2009, 11:04 AM~13873784
> *DAMN IS THAT WERE ALL THOSE 50 P/U's FROM EBAY ARE GOING  :biggrin:
> 
> lookin good bro.  I gotta get me another 50 soon, i just got a 50 GMC conversion kit
> *


 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 13 2009, 11:04 AM~13873784
> *DAMN IS THAT WERE ALL THOSE 50 P/U's FROM EBAY ARE GOING  :biggrin:
> 
> lookin good bro.  I gotta get me another 50 soon, i just got a 50 GMC conversion kit
> *



not all of them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=180355478125

buying opened up kits is way to go. get cheap that way.

DODGERBLUE62 HOMIE SELL ME A SET OR ARTS :biggrin: homie bigpoppa was having trouble with molds last update I read. Just want to go ahead and start finishing up La Tortuga burban. So that I can move to next one while he finishes casting.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO BLUE ! BROTHER YOU GOT SOME CLEAN OLD SCHOOL RIDES IN THE WORK BROTHER ! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !IT LOOKS LIKE YOU AND YOUR BOY HAVE A GREAT HOBBY TOGETHER !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62+May 12 2009, 01:47 AM~13859312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOVE THESE 2 TRUCKS.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 13 2009, 01:34 PM~13875109
> *not all of them :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=180355478125
> ...


a ray , i have no extra sets of arts , im needing them for my builds . i can get those 1950 trucks 12.00 all day long ........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 13 2009, 08:04 AM~13873784
> *DAMN IS THAT WERE ALL THOSE 50 P/U's FROM EBAY ARE GOING  :biggrin:
> 
> lookin good bro.  I gotta get me another 50 soon, i just got a 50 GMC conversion kit
> *


shawn carpenter conversion? :0 :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some updated pics of 2 of my 1950 p/u .......
















































these trokas are still in progress , they will be done for the san diego show in aug. 


heres a couple of pics of my 49 ford leadsled .......
























this 49 is almost complete ,a little more wiring under the hood and some frame detail ..........


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

those look firme brother!!!!!! keep them coming!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 13 2009, 09:12 PM~13881045
> *a ray , i have no extra sets of arts , im needing them for my builds . i can get those 1950 trucks 12.00 all day long ........
> *


i tried and he says he's all out


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds look good bro. Good to see you and your sons at the show.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

50 LOOKING DAMM GOOD


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 ALL THEM RIDES ARE SICK HOMIE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice trokitas bro,  where can i get one or two trokas


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some updates and a rew new builds i started . im really getting the touch with my air brush . it was the best investment ive made in awhile :biggrin: .so anyways heres some new shit i busted out with ,its a 1949 chopped ford with a carson top . ive cut the hood open [witch wasnt that easy] this will be my first hingeing .

















this is a 48 panel im building for a buddy 
:biggrin: .......








this is a 39 chevy panel 








heres a 1939 master deluxe 4 dr. im building for a friend .........








heres a fleetline 








ill post some updates and progress later .........


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm bro you got some very nice bombs, clean work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN TIGHT AS EVER BIG MIKE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad Ass Bombs you got goin!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DANM MIKE "DO WORK" ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKING SICK HOMIE KEEP IT UP MAN YOU BIT ME TO THE PONCH WITH THE FLEETLINE :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2009, 11:30 PM~13987311
> *Bad Ass Bombs you got goin!
> *


X-2!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Daaamn, very nice bombs  :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx for the feedback and good words ,im gonna be doing some foiling and clearing a couple of rides today . ill post later :biggrin: .........


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 13 2009, 09:12 PM~13881045
> *a ray , i have no extra sets of arts , im needing them for my builds . i can get those 1950 trucks 12.00 all day long ........
> *



I TRIED, HE SAYS NO MORE


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

those bombs are sweet homie


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Blue, you got the "Bomb Squad" goin on. Puro Old Skool Style, I like it.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 27 2009, 12:13 AM~14010509
> *Hey Blue, you got the "Bomb Squad" goin on. Puro Old Skool Style, I like it.
> *


X100


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx alot ,olskool and mc , heres some update on 39 panel , i shot it HOK sparkly black and HOK galaxie grey , then foiled and cleared . needs windows , bumpers


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats just bad ass right there.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean ride homie great job. :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Always clean work coming in this thread....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 09:29 AM~14035047
> *Always clean work coming in this thread....
> *


*X-2!!*


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X3  :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 28 2009, 10:28 PM~14033208
> *thanx alot ,olskool and mc , heres some update on 39 panel , i shot it HOK sparkly black and HOK galaxie grey , then foiled and cleared . needs windows , bumpers
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE BIG MIKE!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 28 2009, 11:28 PM~14033208
> *thanx alot ,olskool and mc , heres some update on 39 panel , i shot it HOK sparkly black and HOK galaxie grey , then foiled and cleared . needs windows , bumpers
> 
> 
> ...



this right here is fuckin gangster bro killin it with the bombitas


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 29 2009, 12:28 AM~14033208
> *thanx alot ,olskool and mc , heres some update on 39 panel , i shot it HOK sparkly black and HOK galaxie grey , then foiled and cleared . needs windows , bumpers
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' good homie!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Them rides are looking sweet Blue. Stepping up your game carnal.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2009, 11:57 AM~14046468
> *Them rides are looking sweet Blue. Stepping up your game carnal.
> *


thanx alot Biggs :biggrin: , you were the vato who gave me the game on the do's and dont's on putting down those clear coats . 
maybe some clecha on some paint jobs ?
ima gonna go to my moms today , ill take that part for your caddie to your pad this afternoon uffin: :biggrin: .........


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE GANSTA FLAVER IN HERE  THIS SHIT IS HOT :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx again for them compliments and words of encouragement . here is some more work i did this afternoon . i finished the 39 panel , what you guys think ?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THATS FRESH HOMIE THAT CLEAR IS SOMETHING ELSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn! That is nice ride!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Panel looks great...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAYUMN THAT PANEL IS NICE!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 1 2009, 12:45 AM~14058952
> *thanx again for them compliments and words of encouragement . here is some more work i did this afternoon . i finished the 39 panel , what you guys think ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 VERY NICE MIKE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb blue your builds are looking BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job on the paint looking very sharp....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 1 2009, 12:10 PM~14062411
> *damb blue your builds are looking BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job on the paint looking very sharp....
> *


X2


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

some updates on the 48 chevy panel . i got it cleared and added a few extras . i shot it lt. ghost grey and dk. grey and then like 4 good clear coats. 
i built this for a freind and he doesnt have all the chrome strips on his , so he asked me to keep it like his .




































heres some other bombs im working on . ive got these ones painted yesterday :biggrin: 
this is another resin model of 51 sedan . the homie rodger [tribaldogg] hooked me up with this one 









more pics later on this one ........

heres my 47 convertible that i brought back out to finish this time uffin: :biggrin: 










heres another39 4 dr. im putting together for a friend , its a 2 tone blue . i used the same color blue for the whole car . i mixed the blue with a lot of flat white then shot the middle part . my partner loved it :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 6 2009, 11:48 AM~14111981
> *some updates on the 48 chevy panel . i got it cleared and added a few extras . i shot it lt. ghost grey and dk. grey and then like 4 good clear coats.
> i built this for a freind and he doesnt have all the chrome strips on his , so he asked me to keep it like his .
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THE BOMBS ARE BAD ASS HOMIE LOVE THE COLORS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

keep them coming brother your builds are looking fuken sick bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, I see so many bombs coming :0 Gotta hide!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 6 2009, 02:13 PM~14112131
> *Damn, I see so many bombs coming :0 Gotta hide!! :biggrin:
> *


man them Bombs are tight as hell!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BLUE :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 6 2009, 05:13 PM~14112955
> *LOOKING GOOD BLUE :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hell yea bro hella nice builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn Mike, popping them bombs out.............

rides looking better every time....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 6 2009, 11:48 AM~14111981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one alot! :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=452221&st=0

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that 39 panel is sicc as fuck!! nice job! that paint must be killer! i can see all the reflections on the door! as we all know, pics rarely do justice for the actual piece, this is one of those rare exceptions!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 02:00 PM~14112060
> *keep them coming brother your builds are looking fuken sick bro!!!!!!!!!
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

DAM HOMIE U GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

this is a little sneek peek at the rear of a 39 chevy 4 dr. master . ive got to clear the hood and add some goodies ..... ill post some other flicks later .


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 12 2009, 11:30 PM~14177035
> *this is a little sneek peek at the rear of a 39 chevy 4 dr. master  . ive got to clear the hood and add some goodies ..... ill post some other flicks later .
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BRO THAT IS WICKED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 12 2009, 10:30 PM~14177035
> *this is a little sneek peek at the rear of a 39 chevy 4 dr. master  . ive got to clear the hood and add some goodies ..... ill post some other flicks later .
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BLUE THAT SHIT IS OUTTA SIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 12 2009, 10:30 PM~14177035
> *this is a little sneek peek at the rear of a 39 chevy 4 dr. master  . ive got to clear the hood and add some goodies ..... ill post some other flicks later .
> 
> 
> ...


fucken a bro that is clean  buy any chance do you know where i can get a 37 chevy bomba? i wanna do a replica of my primos ride


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro, I like that!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 12 2009, 10:30 PM~14177035
> *this is a little sneek peek at the rear of a 39 chevy 4 dr. master  . ive got to clear the hood and add some goodies ..... ill post some other flicks later .
> 
> 
> ...


Man Blue!!!!! That is sick as hell bro. Great work man.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: GREAT JOB BLUE!!!!!!! Damb bro that looks real TITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 01:15 AM~14177356
> *Man Blue!!!!! That is sick as hell bro. Great work man.
> *


*X-2!!!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey big Mike,them rides are looking clean and mean brutha, good job!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 13 2009, 05:22 PM~14181700
> *Hey big Mike,them rides are looking clean and mean brutha, good job!
> *


x2


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP WITH THE 48 CHEVY PANEL PM ME HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 12 2009, 09:30 PM~14177035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


        :h5: :thumbsup:  

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN

39 LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK BRO KEEP IT UP


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=dodgerblue62,Jun 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14177035
this is a little sneek peek at the rear of a 39 chevy 4 dr. master . ive got to clear the hood and add some goodies ..... ill post some other flicks later .








/quote


:0 :0 :0 :0 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

keep them coming homie....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

gangsta!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thight ride homie !

all i can say :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Man all the builds R X O LENT  :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

bad ass builds :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

where do u get dis kits from?????? i wana know :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some updated pics of a few rides i have on the bench 








































this 39 is almost finished. just need to add a few more goodies ....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

fuck! that bomb is sooooo bad ass!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jul 8 2009, 11:39 AM~14412621
> *heres some updated pics of a few rides i have on the bench
> 
> 
> ...


WOW GREAT WORK LIKE ALWAYS BIG MIKE :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

39 looks nice!! Great work you got goin here!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 8 2009, 08:33 PM~14417766
> *WOW GREAT WORK LIKE ALWAYS BIG MIKE :0
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn, some bad ass bombs.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jul 8 2009, 01:39 PM~14412621
> *heres some updated pics of a few rides i have on the bench
> 
> 
> ...


That '39 is one bad mofo!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jul 8 2009, 11:39 AM~14412621
> *heres some updated pics of a few rides i have on the bench
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: siiiiiiiiiiiick bombs


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a fellas , thanx for all the compliments , and pats on the back ...
heres some updates on the 39 and 54 and also a 51 convertible i been messing with ....
































im almost finished , im gonna wash the bumpers and touch up the hood . 

















this 54 is almost complete 
















this 51 convertible was a hard top , i cut the top off about 2 or 3 years back , then they reissued the vert. so i decieded to finish up this one ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> a fellas , thanx for all the compliments , and pats on the back ...
> heres some updates on the 39 and 54 and also a 51 convertible i been messing with ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LIKE THE 39 IS CLEAN BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them bombas are looking good homie. you took that shit to the next level carnal. keep up the good work.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! Nice bombitas :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT builds


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 16 2009, 02:54 PM~14495206
> *All them bombas are looking good homie. you took that shit to the next level carnal. keep up the good work.
> *



x2.....

been trying to find some of those front and rear bumpers for my 39......


some bad ass old skool bombitas...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 16 2009, 09:36 PM~14499129
> *x2.....
> 
> been trying to find some of those front and rear bumpers for my 39......
> ...


thank alot guys for the kind and good words

a al , i got them from a die-cast . they got a bunch of em at a place called frank and sons in industry......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jul 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14499255
> *thank alot guys for the kind and good words
> 
> a al , i got them from a die-cast . they got a bunch of em at a place called frank and sons in industry......
> *



thanks. I'll keep an eye out for them


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Twinn got all the A-bumpers 36-39 fleetline. T-bumpers for 49-to-51 chevy trucks. skirts 36-to-39 and a few other goodies. once he get's set up at the pad they will all be casted.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn nice bombs


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I know i have said it before but ill say it agian hell of a job on those bombs blue!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx for the compliments fellas , heres some updates ...
















i finally got the 39 finished ....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin tight bro!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some more finished bombs ive been working on ,















this 51 vert. was on my bench awhile so i finished it up today 
























this 54 convertible is finally finished . i got a firme ass bomba im pulling out next .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I LOVE THAT OLD SCHOOL STYLE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a 52 fleetline i just primered,
















ill give some updated pics later fellas .


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking real great dawg!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

DAMN BLUE HUSTLIN OUT THOSE BOMBS HA . THEY LOOK NICE BRO uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jul 20 2009, 03:59 PM~14530921
> *heres a 52 fleetline i just primered,
> 
> 
> ...


fukkin sick homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

OUTSTADING WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED BROTHER!! ARE YOU COMMING DOWN FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14537667
> *WICKED BROTHER!! ARE YOU COMMING DOWN FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW?
> *


thanx for all the compliments and good words of encouragement , and yes siree im coming on down to **** on the 8th and ill be at the show on the 9th . looking forward to seeing all the fellas and a good show .


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some updated pics of the 52 fleetline ive been working on . i shot it a hok cocoa pearl . ima gonna clear it today , post updates later .......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good man!! I like that color.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Aug 4 2009, 11:29 AM~14671639
> *heres some updated pics of the 52 fleetline ive been working on . i shot it a hok cocoa pearl . ima gonna clear it today , post updates later .......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 VERY NICE WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 4 2009, 05:07 PM~14674979
> *:0  :0 VERY NICE WORK HOMIE :0
> *


thanx homie :biggrin: ....

heres a pic of 52' fleetline with a couple coats of clear .........
















these are the bumpers and grille . they were resin also , so ive primed , shot em a gloss black then tomorrow ill hit em with that allclad chrome stuff .......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Dam brother, You came a long way. All them bombas are clean as fuck. :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

bombs r sweet dude. very good work.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Ur buildin some clean ass bombs Mike. I like ur style OG. Keep it up.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

very nice work. is the 39 a resin kit? if so do you know where i can get one?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 


DAMN IVE GOT TO CATCH UP.......MY SIDE OF THE WORKBENCH LOOKS THE SAME WAY IT DID A MONTH AGO.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK POPS....!!!!!!!!!!........ :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dblue that 52 looks sweet ass fuck bro and the rest of ur bombs to keepem coming homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Aug 5 2009, 11:57 AM~14685280
> *thanx homie  :biggrin: ....
> 
> heres a pic of 52' fleetline with a couple coats of clear .........
> ...


  how them bumpers come out homie?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man your dropping bomb in here bro hell of a nice job


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

whats up fellas , i been on vacation for a minute , or some people might say i was away in college , but im back at it now . here are a few models im working on right now .








1958 impala 








1962 impala








1948 fleetline


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 06:16 PM~15517680
> *Looks good bro!
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie , its good to be back


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a 48 fleetline [ woody ] im hookin up 








i shot it a gloss black . now ive got to do the wood detail .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome back to the bench homie


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

nice to see your back to building blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rides are looking really nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome back. Everything looks bitchin bro. Love those fleetliners. Those impalas are great too. Love the color combo on the 58. Keep it up


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx for all the compliments and encouraging words fellas . hopfully ill have a few of my new ones to take to the victorville show this month :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 1 2009, 01:46 PM~15529371
> *heres a 48 fleetline  [ woody ] im hookin up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 this one looks sweet dblue keep it up bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin damn good bro..that shit is lookin slick.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Nov 1 2009, 05:04 PM~15530173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot fellas . i been in the spray booth all day shooting a couple of rides .








i shot this one [HOK] black pearl .








on this 51' i used [boyds] kandy skarlet with a touch of blue pearl .


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work man


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 clean werk man


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

is that pearl shot in the intercoat clear (sg100 or sg 150) ,then top cleared?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

i havnt cleared this one yet . the pearl is mixed with the paint .


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 2 2009, 04:15 AM~15532432
> *i havnt cleared this one yet . the pearl is mixed with the paint .
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
looks good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to see ya back at the bench.You got some awesome lookin projects.Keep them comin.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you aint playin bro!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Aug 5 2009, 02:57 PM~14685280
> *thanx homie  :biggrin: ....
> 
> heres a pic of 52' fleetline with a couple coats of clear .........
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

clean bombs DB. and your comeing with with some tasty ass colors!
the oldest thing i have are two 51's..ecept for a 40 ford delivery..
One of the 51's will be comin soon!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Nov 1 2009, 08:22 PM~15532515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for all the compliments . 
heres some updates on the 51'


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 15 2009, 04:15 PM~15672738
> *thanx for all the compliments .
> heres some updates on the 51'
> 
> ...


damn bro them bombitas are lookn firme homie love the color on this 5-one homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The '51 is lookin real good bro.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn bro that shit is lookin clean as hell and i freakin love the color.. :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

nice to see you putting in work again blue!!!!!!!!!!! rides are looking killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx for the feedback and compliments . 
im kinda of on hold with the 51' as i cant decide what wheels im gonna use . either some crossbar type or some wires  ...........


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 16 2009, 10:48 AM~15679846
> *thanx for the feedback and compliments .
> im kinda of on hold with the 51' as i cant decide what wheels im gonna use . either some crossbar type or some wires   ...........
> *


Bombs are lookin good blue any pics with the cross bars?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

heres some updates on the 51' 








[/quote]


51 looking sweet, think it would look good with Crossbars..........


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 16 2009, 11:48 AM~15679846
> *thanx for the feedback and compliments .
> im kinda of on hold with the 51' as i cant decide what wheels im gonna use . either some crossbar type or some wires   ...........
> *


supremes
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3150/314282...77a62ae21_b.jpg


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 16 2009, 09:49 PM~15687258
> *supremes
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3150/314282...77a62ae21_b.jpg
> *


Hell yea, the '51 would look sick on supremes :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 16 2009, 11:53 PM~15687322
> *Hell yea, the '51 would look sick on supremes :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> heres some updates on the 51'


51 looking sweet, think it would look good with Crossbars..........
[/quote]

very nice  clean foil work bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 15 2009, 06:15 PM~15672738
> *thanx for all the compliments .
> heres some updates on the 51'
> 
> ...


damn homie, that is ill!!!!!! looks great. Im with tru - go with supremes!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX FOR THE COMPLIMENTS ON THE 51' FELLAS . IM THINKING EITHER OL SKOOL SUPREMES OR SOME CADILAC HUBS .


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES AN UPDATE ON THE 48' FLEETLINE I WAS DOING FOR A CAMARADA . I BUILT IT AS THE OWNERS CAR IS THE EXACTLY THE SAME .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

rides looking good up in here big Mike!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 18 2009, 07:58 PM~15707125
> *rides looking good up in here big Mike!
> *



X2


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THAT FLEETLINE IS OG HOMEBOY!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx alot guys . but this one wont be on my shelf for long , i built it for a camarada ......


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Really nice work going down right here. I really like the attention to the foil detail. That 51 is it for me, one of my favorite bodys styles of all time. Classic


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES ONE THAT IVE HAD ON THE BENCH FOR MONTHS ITS GONNA BE A 48' CHEVROLET CONVERTIBLE . I JUST ABOUT GOT EVERYTHING PAINTED AND PARTIALLY ASSEMBLED , NOW I NEED TO SLAP THE WHOLE THING TOGETHER :biggrin: .......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES THE 48' CONVERTBLE I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR A FEW MONTHS .















HERES A SHOT OF THE INTERIOR .....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man some sweet ass bombs up in here bro killer work homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THAT 48 CONVERTIBLE IS DOPE HOMMY! :0 IT LOOKS LIKE MY HOMEBOYZ CAR FROM OLD MEMORIES SO LA THAT WAS ON THE COVER OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE. GOOD JOB


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 28 2009, 04:07 PM~15807278
> *THAT 48 CONVERTIBLE IS DOPE HOMMY! :0  IT LOOKS LIKE MY HOMEBOYZ CAR FROM OLD MEMORIES SO LA THAT WAS ON THE COVER OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE. GOOD JOB
> *


thanx for the props fellas . and yeah , i did get the color idea from your homeboys bomb :biggrin: .......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work brother!!! I always enjoy lookin at all your bombs.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

BOOOOM !


Those bombs are badd A$$ homie ! I love the color you got on that vert ! Makes it look classy !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

VERRRRY NICE!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Bombs are all turning out really well.Keep them coming.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 3 2009, 09:50 PM~15866621
> *Bombs are all turning out really well.Keep them coming.
> *


X2


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 2 2009, 05:37 PM~15851149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work ...love the bombs


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES A CHOPPED 49' FORD THAT I STATED TO WORK ON ........


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 20 2009, 08:28 PM~16042530
> *HERES A CHOPPED 49' FORD THAT I STATED TO WORK ON ........
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. I like the two in the background too


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 20 2009, 09:31 PM~16042559
> *Looks good bro. I like the two in the background too
> *


X2! Nice.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 20 2009, 08:31 PM~16042559
> *Looks good bro. I like the two in the background too
> *


THANX FOR THE COMPS ON MY CURRENT AND OLDER PROJECTS . THESE ARE ALL MY FORD BUILDS I GOT ON THE BENCH ........


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Oh yes, those are nice. :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin nice blue :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 20 2009, 09:28 PM~16042530
> *HERES A CHOPPED 49' FORD THAT I STATED TO WORK ON ........
> 
> 
> ...


Kool build. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 20 2009, 08:28 PM~16042530
> *HERES A CHOPPED 49' FORD THAT I STATED TO WORK ON ........
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE BRO  WAT COLOR U GOING ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 20 2009, 09:28 PM~16042530
> *HERES A CHOPPED 49' FORD THAT I STATED TO WORK ON ........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro these builds are clean as hell good work


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 21 2009, 06:45 PM~16051981
> *Damn bro these builds are clean as hell good work
> *


x10 Nice chop dogg! :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES THE CHOPPED 49' I BEEN WORKING ON . I SHOT THE CARSON TOP TODAY AND ILL BE SHOOTIN THE BOTTOM HALF TOMORROW AND GET STARTED ON THE INTERIOR THIS WEEKEND , MAYBE ........LOL ........


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some updated pics of the 62' vert i had on the bench .


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that ford is nice i like the top does it come off or just made to looks as if it would?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 02:28 PM~16162778
> *that ford is nice i like the top does it come off or just made to looks as if it would?
> *


its molded with the body . i think its a flintsone resin body .


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats one very slick duece!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET DUECE BRO!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro the builds are lookin damn sick bro...hows the elco doin..kinda miss that one..lol :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jan 2 2010, 03:07 PM~16162646
> *heres some updated pics of the 62' vert i had on the bench .
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS . HERES SOME WORK ON A FEW BUILDS I BEEN MESSING WITH .








THIS IS A 1951 CHEVY COUPE I PAINTED A TAN COLOR ON THE BOTTOM AND ILL SHOOT THE TOP HALF A DARKER BROWN .
















HERES A 58 IMPALA .








HERES A PIC OF THE 39 4 DR. . I PAINTED THE BUMPER AND GAURDS A RED STRIP DOWN THE MIDDLE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

always love your work homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2010, 11:33 PM~16314227
> *always love your work homie
> *


x2 bro!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2010, 10:33 PM~16314227
> *always love your work homie
> *


thanx rollin :biggrin: , i know youll enjoy the 51' coupe .....


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES A PIC OF THE 51' I SHOT YESTERDAY . I SPRAYED IT A BROWN THINED OUT TO LIGHTEN IT UP .....








MYBE ILL GET SOME FOILING DONE ON IT TODAY ...........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always nice work bro!! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro. All those rides are lookin good.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT 51 IS GONNA LOOK BADASS BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 19 2010, 09:49 AM~16338544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX ALOT . JUST NEED TO LAY SOME PAINT LIKE YOURS ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BUT I STILL NEED TO GET BETTER MYSELF. :biggrin: I LIKE THE COLOR SCHEMES YOU USE ON YOUR BUILDS. YOU KEEP THEM SIMPLE BUT STILL UNIQUE AND CLEAN AS HELL. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jan 19 2010, 10:47 AM~16338524
> *HERES A PIC OF THE 51' I SHOT YESTERDAY . I SPRAYED IT A BROWN THINED OUT TO LIGHTEN IT UP .....
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS GOOD LOOKING BOMBS IN HERE


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 20 2010, 02:28 PM~16353484
> *ALWAYS GOOD LOOKING BOMBS IN HERE
> *


 thank alot homie . it was good see you at pegasus the other night .i think you shot one of your bombas this color , que-no ? ..........


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES SOME UPDATES ON THE 51' COUPE . I GOT EVERYTHING FOILED UP AND SHOT A COUPLE COATS OF CLEAR .


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER PIC OF A 58 IMPALA I BEEN MESSING WITH . I BMFed ALL CHROME AND SHOT A COUPLE COATS OF CLEAR .


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jan 27 2010, 12:24 PM~16428687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THIS BITCH IS HARD HOMIE..NO ****


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jan 27 2010, 02:24 PM~16428687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice clean Bomb....Great job.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

All the build are lookin good blue  .



> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 27 2010, 10:35 AM~16428810
> *:wow: THIS BITCH IS HARD HOMIE..NO ****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice build like always


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE CARS DODGERBLUE......


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ALL YOUR BOMBS ARE CLEAN DODGERBLUE! :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 27 2010, 06:48 PM~16433225
> *ALL YOUR BOMBS ARE CLEAN DODGERBLUE! :0
> *


X100 HOMIE


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62+Jan 27 2010, 01:20 PM~16428648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: THESE LOOK SWEET BRO!! I LKE THE DEEP TRIPLE GOLDS! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX ALOT FOR THE PROPS. AND GREAT COMPLIMENTS uffin: .......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Always looking good in here.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES SOME PROGRESS WORK ON MY 58' I BEEN WORKING ON ,


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 10 2010, 10:30 AM~16571648
> *HERES SOME PROGRESS WORK ON MY 58' I BEEN WORKING ON ,
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

here's some work i been doing on a 70' impala .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DAMM HOMIE GETTING DOWN


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

,








this looks so clean !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

and im diggin this !!! nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

SO THIS IS A 70' I PUT TOGETHER FOR A BUILD-OFF . NOTHING FANCY :biggrin: 
















THESE ARE A FEW PICS I TOOK . ALMOST FINISED UP . STILL NEED VERT. BOOT AND ADD INTERIOR SUN VISORS AND A MIRROR OR TWO .
















:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

BAD ASS BIG MIKE :0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 19 2010, 06:06 PM~16665439
> *SO THIS IS A 70' I PUT TOGETHER FOR A BUILD-OFF . NOTHING FANCY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Feb 19 2010, 05:12 PM~16665509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANX FOR THE PROPS AND COMPLIMENTS FELLAS ILL HAVE SOME MORE UPDATES LATER uffin: uffin: .....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good blue!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE INTERIOR ON THE 70'


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice ... :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 23 2010, 08:24 AM~16698398
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE INTERIOR ON THE 70'
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB ON THIS 70 MIKE :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 27 2010, 10:58 PM~16436452
> *:wow: THESE LOOK SWEET BRO!! I LKE THE DEEP TRIPLE GOLDS! :biggrin:
> *


x2 sick builds in here


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 23 2010, 05:24 PM~16698398
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE INTERIOR ON THE 70'
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS , FOR THE PROPS AND COMPS :biggrin: ...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER PROJECT IM WORKING ON . ITS A 67' MALIBU .








THIS IS WHAT I STARTED WITH  








HERE IT IS AFTER I ADDED STYRENE FOR THE CHROME STRIP ALONG THE SIDES ,AND SHOT SOME PRIMER ON IT ....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 25 2010, 11:35 AM~16722395
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT IM WORKING ON . ITS A 67' MALIBU .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT I DID YESTERDAY uffin: ON THE BODY .
















THIS IS A PIC OF SOME TUCK N ROLL ON INTERIOR . THIS IS FIRST TIME DOING AN INTERIOR LIKE THIS . WE'LL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 25 2010, 10:42 AM~16722454
> *THIS IS WHAT I DID YESTERDAY  uffin: ON THE BODY .
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0 THIS IS LOOKN SWEET DBLUE  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO :wow:


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

that tuck and roll looks good bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES AN UPDATE ON THE MALIBU . I STILL GOT TO ADD SOME WHITE FLOCKING TO ALL WHITE AREAS EXCEPT TUCK N ROLL SPOTS .
















HERES A PIC OF THE FRAME , I PAINTED IT THE COLOR OF THE BODY AND THEN BARE METAL FOILED ALL AREAS NEEDED .








THIS IS THE MOTOR IM USING WITH SOME PHOTO ETCH GOODIES , AND THESE ARE THE WHEELS IM THINKING ABOUT USING :biggrin: 








HERES THE BODY WITH 1 COAT OF CLEAR , ILL ADD PHOTO ETCH EMBLEMS THEN LIGHTLY SAND AND CLEAR AGAIN .......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is sweet bro I dig the color


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice wheel and colors


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 3 2010, 07:40 PM~16787357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Malibu is lookin' good bro !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 3 2010, 06:40 PM~16787357
> *HERES AN UPDATE ON THE MALIBU . I STILL GOT TO ADD SOME WHITE FLOCKING TO ALL WHITE AREAS EXCEPT TUCK N ROLL SPOTS .
> 
> 
> ...



looking real nice bro


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! NICE MALIBU!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

looks good homie


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX ALOT FOR THE PROPS AND COMPLIMENTS FELLAS :biggrin: ........


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERE'S AN UPDATE ON THE 67' :biggrin: 
















IM ABOUT 90% COMPLETE ON THE INTERIOR . I HAVE TO ADD STEERING WHEEL AND SOME BLINDS FOR THE REAR WINDOW .


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice wrok in here bro. :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin good in here blue  . 

What clear are you using?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX PANCHO .I USE SOME STUFF CALLED "DYNATONE" FROM FORMULA 77 .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 9 2010, 03:29 PM~16841080
> *HERE'S AN UPDATE ON THE 67'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good Mike


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

malibu looks good i like the interior


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 09:04 AM~16868631
> *malibu looks good i like the interior
> *


X2 plus that color is so sick !


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS FOR ALL THE COMPS AND PROPS . THE PAINT IS DUPLICOLOR METAL SPECS BLUE WITH A FEW COATS OF CLEAR . HOPEFULY BE DONE FOR THE SHOW IN RIVERSIDE ON THE 20th .....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Malibu of 67 was always one of my childhood favorite's .... i funkin love the body style.
to this day it's one of those car's you can lowride....or go full on muscle and still dont 
miss a beat! I'l be building a lowrod 67 one of these days,,, thanks to 85Biarittz for the front end.... Your shit looks hella sweet Dodgerblue!
Did this fool say mini blind's for the back? Hear go's Hydro asking for handouts!
Let's see? I could use some blinds for a 68 fastback$
or my 66 ss impala$ or my 62 impala wagon$ I guess a flatter window is easier?
but I am curious, could some blinds be hooked up for a 58 impala? or a 56 belair?
that would a really good thing!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 9 2010, 02:29 PM~16841080
> *HERE'S AN UPDATE ON THE 67'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sweeeeet bro!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS :biggrin: .
THIS IS MY FRONT BUMPER WITH PHOTO ETCH GRILLE AND THE REAR BUMPER . :biggrin: .....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 17 2010, 11:24 AM~16915450
> *THANX ALOT FELLAS  :biggrin: .
> THIS IS MY FRONT BUMPER WITH PHOTO ETCH GRILLE AND THE REAR BUMPER .  :biggrin:  .....
> 
> ...




:wow: :biggrin: sick work bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 07:30 AM~16915496
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  sick work bro
> *


X2!! SWEET BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 17 2010, 10:24 AM~16915450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks so real ! good work bro !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

yes thats a great subject, i think the 66-67's chevelles are a much over looked car for low riders, nice to see someone putting one in the spot lite, and yours is looking great !!!nice job!! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: THANK FOR THE COMMENTS FELLAS :biggrin: 
ILL BE PUTTING THE REST OF THE BODY TOGETHER IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS . HOPEFULY GETS DONE BY THE CITRUS NATIONALS SHOW THIS WEEKEND .


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 17 2010, 08:24 AM~16915450
> *THANX ALOT FELLAS  :biggrin: .
> THIS IS MY FRONT BUMPER WITH PHOTO ETCH GRILLE AND THE REAR BUMPER .  :biggrin:  .....
> 
> ...



DAAAAM! :wow: NICE WORK!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 17 2010, 08:06 AM~16915756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK ALOT GARY :biggrin: , I AGREE 100% ABOUT THE CHEVELLES . THIS ONE STARTED AS A CHEVELLE .I FILLED THE HOOD SCOOPS IN AND MADE IT A STOCK HOOD AND I ADDED THE CHROME STRIPS ALONG THE SIDES , ADDED THE MALIBU EMBLEMS AND REMOVED THE ROCKER PANEL CHROME STRIPS .


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THE MALIBU IS FINISED . WHAT YOU GUYS THINK? :biggrin: 
























THE FRONT GRILLE REALLY DIDNT COME OUT THE WAY I WANTED ,BUT IT WAS THE FIRST TIME USEING A P.E GRILLE .
I HAVE SOME MORE PICS IM DOWNLOADING ......


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

malibu looks sick bro excellent job


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 20 2010, 12:49 AM~16942374
> *THE MALIBU IS FINISED . WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






thats too sick! :wow:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 19 2010, 09:49 PM~16942374
> *THE MALIBU IS FINISED . WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Mike. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

x2 thats a nice old school ride


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS IM REALLY HAPPY TO GET THIS ONE FINISED . I USED TO HAVE A 67 MALIBU JUST LIKE THIS ONE . I REALLY WANTED TO FINISH IT FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW . HERES A FEW MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 20 2010, 07:34 AM~16942820
> *THANX ALOT FELLAS IM REALLY HAPPY TO GET THIS ONE FINISED . I USED TO HAVE A 67 MALIBU JUST LIKE THIS ONE . I REALLY WANTED TO FINISH IT FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW . HERES A FEW MORE PICS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is bluetiful homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Wassup Mike. What u working on?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
came out super nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> That is bluetiful homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yes it's a bluetiful malibu . i need to learn to shoot some patterns :biggrin: 



> Wassup Mike. What u working on?


some kinda lowrider prolly . i'm not posting till the 1st . it's for a build-off ...



>


came out super nice !!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
thanx alot Gary,says alot coming from you bro . iv'e got to dive in on some pattern work ......


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Chevelle looks awesome homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Some clean build in here Dodger....as always...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX FOR LOOKING AND THE GREAT COMMENTS .
































HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE 58 I BEEN WORKING ON .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

58 lookin good bro love the color


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 26 2010, 01:52 PM~17007963
> *58 lookin good bro love the color
> *




X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X3


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX FOR THE PROPS FELLAS :biggrin: . I SHOT THIS 58' [HOK] PASTEL SKY BLUE AND WHITE ......


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 29 2009, 01:47 AM~13421465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one, it almost looks exactly like my car


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 26 2010, 07:23 PM~17010577
> *THANX FOR THE PROPS FELLAS  :biggrin: . I SHOT THIS 58' [HOK]  PASTEL SKY BLUE  AND WHITE ......
> 
> 
> ...


pure OG rite here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 26 2010, 11:23 PM~17010577
> *THANX FOR THE PROPS FELLAS  :biggrin: . I SHOT THIS 58' [HOK]  PASTEL SKY BLUE  AND WHITE ......
> 
> 
> ...


that ride is badd!
you got down !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 30 2010, 06:46 PM~17047091
> *that ride is badd!
> you got down !
> *



X 2!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

x3


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a dope Mal, bro.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX FOR EVERYBODIES PROPS AND COMPLIMENTS ON THE 58 IMPALA AND THE 67 MALIBU .
HERE IS A COUPLE MORE THAT I BROKE OUT TODAY :biggrin: ......


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 1 2010, 08:22 PM~17071029
> *THANX FOR EVERYBODIES PROPS AND COMPLIMENTS ON THE 58 IMPALA AND THE 67 MALIBU .
> HERE IS A COUPLE MORE THAT I BROKE OUT TODAY  :biggrin: ......
> 
> ...


THIS ARE BAD ASS MIKE :0 :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 2 2010, 05:22 AM~17071029
> *THANX FOR EVERYBODIES PROPS AND COMPLIMENTS ON THE 58 IMPALA AND THE 67 MALIBU .
> HERE IS A COUPLE MORE THAT I BROKE OUT TODAY  :biggrin: ......
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see this one finished


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 10 2010, 04:42 AM~17151095
> *Cant wait to see this one finished
> *


x2


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of my 66 Rivi .I cut open sunroof [first time]. I think it came out clean. I shaved of emblems, but i left door handles. I've gotten it all sanded and blocked and ready for a silver base, and we'll see what happens with main color or colors ? :biggrin: ....
























These are the wheels i'm going [tru-spokes] with. I'm gonna paint em body color with chrome cap ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 13 2010, 05:50 PM~17183691
> *Here's a couple of pics of my 66 Rivi .I cut open sunroof [first time]. I think it came out clean. I shaved of emblems, but i left door handles. I've gotten it all  sanded and blocked and ready for a silver base, and we'll see what happens with main color or colors ? :biggrin:  ....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DODGERBLUE! :thumbsup: THOSE RIMS R DOPE BRO.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 13 2010, 07:20 PM~17184076
> *LOOKING GOOD DODGERBLUE! :thumbsup: THOSE RIMS R DOPE BRO.
> *


X2 Some OG Tru classics!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Real nice work on those so far. Rivi is gonna be sick!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Apr 13 2010, 06:20 PM~17184076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YEAH BRO, THE BODY CLEAN UP GOOD. PAINT SOULD LAY PRETTY NICE....








HERE'S SOME OF THE SET-UP , MY SON HOOKED ME UP WITH :biggrin: ....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats gotta be an ol skoo ride. like brandywine or something...someething simple.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THIS IS A MOCKED UP PIC OF RIV WITH TRU'S THAT I PAINTED CINAMIN PEARL. IM GOING TO CHROME FOIL CENTER CAPS. I ALSO SHOT MOTOR, AND UNDER SIDE OF BODY THE SAME COLOR .I ALSO SHOT THE FRAME ALCLAD CHROME .
LETTING EVERYTHING DRY AND ILL ASSEMBLE....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro. :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES A COUPLE I GOT CLEANED UP AND SHOT SOME PRIMER .
55 NOMAD AND 66 IMPALA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rides are lookin great!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 16 2010, 08:48 PM~17217695
> *Rides are lookin great!
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 16 2010, 09:42 PM~17217636
> *HERES A COUPLE I GOT CLEANED UP AND SHOT SOME PRIMER .
> 55 NOMAD AND 66 IMPALA
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 13 2010, 11:26 PM~17186443
> *THANX ALOT , I GOT EM AWHILE BACK FROM SOME DUDE THAT WENT M.I.A
> THANX, THERE GONNA LOOK CLEAN WITH THE REST OF THE RIDE , HOPEFULY ..
> YEAH BRO, THE BODY CLEAN UP GOOD. PAINT SOULD LAY PRETTY NICE....
> ...


you should have those rims casted. :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2010, 09:25 AM~17220518
> *you should have those rims casted. :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 17 2010, 10:32 AM~17220570
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


jimbo will cast them for you.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 19 2010, 09:49 PM~16942374
> *THE MALIBU IS FINISED . WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


outstanding.. 67 ,,,


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres another 51' i just painted the other day. I forgot to paint the arts  I'll get em . The more im checking this out i'm thinking i should shoot the body again a little lighter blue on the fenders and body , i think it came out to dark .


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 29 2010, 08:48 PM~17346989
> *Heres another 51' i just painted the other day. I forgot to paint the arts   I'll get em . The more im checking this out i'm thinking i should shoot the body again a little lighter blue on the fenders and body , i think it came out to dark .
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt look too bad bro. I like those colors


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 30 2010, 02:16 PM~17352179
> *Doesnt look too bad bro. I like those colors
> *


X2!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 07:55 AM~16944058
> *That is bluetiful homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 29 2010, 08:48 PM~17346989
> *Heres another 51' i just painted the other day. I forgot to paint the arts   I'll get em . The more im checking this out i'm thinking i should shoot the body again a little lighter blue on the fenders and body , i think it came out to dark .
> 
> 
> ...


i like it but i think either the blue should be lighter or the grey darker but still looks killer i like it :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP MIKE THAT 50 IS LOOKING GOOD ANY UPDATES ON THE 76AND THE 66


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 30 2010, 12:40 PM~17352847
> *SUPP MIKE THAT 50 IS LOOKING GOOD ANY UPDATES ON THE 76AND THE 66
> *


IM READY . I GOY EM BOTH BASE SILVER.I EVEN HINGED THE TRUNK ON THE RIVI.[PRIMERO] LET ME KNOW WHEN, ESE  .....


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 29 2010, 09:48 PM~17346989
> *Heres another 51' i just painted the other day. I forgot to paint the arts   I'll get em . The more im checking this out i'm thinking i should shoot the body again a little lighter blue on the fenders and body , i think it came out to dark .
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DIG THESE TRUCKS.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW,...Awesome builds bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanx alot for the compliments and props fellas . Hopefuly ill be done with something real quick like. I got quite a few started .


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

what clear are you useing ?? looks wet as hell !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hakan (Apr 29, 2010)

Really very nice looking.All very nice.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 1 2010, 10:35 AM~17359748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 "Dynatone 77" . I get a quart of clear and the reducer and hardner for like $30.00 cash at the pomona swap meet .I can clear prolly 10 or so bodies and stuff.But you know all that . Some dudes think cause he sells at the swap meet its old stuff. He just has inventory....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 1 2010, 03:59 PM~17360951
> *"Dynatone 77" . I get a quart of clear and the reducer and hardner for like $30.00 cash at the pomona swap meet .I can clear prolly 10 or so bodies and stuff.But you know all that . Some dudes think cause he sells at the swap meet its old stuff. He just has inventory....
> *


10 bodies? you sure? a quart can do 40 easy with 3 coats each


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> 10 bodies? you sure? a quart can do 40 easy with 3 coats each
> [/quote
> You might be right. Ijust know the can i got [it might be a pint , not to sure] i shoot about 10 or so...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Damb Blue sick working going on in here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 1 2010, 03:59 PM~17360951
> *"Dynatone 77" . I get a quart of clear and the reducer and hardner for like $30.00 cash at the pomona swap meet .I can clear prolly 10 or so bodies and stuff.But you know all that . Some dudes think cause he sells at the swap meet its old stuff. He just has inventory....
> *



nice score Mike, the clear I use is up to $150 bucks a gallon now. Gotta get some more soon.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER EL CAMINO I PAINTED. I GOT THESE WHEELS FROM A DIECAST.
















I'LL FOIL IT IN A FEW DAYS THEN CLEAR IT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 30 2010, 03:48 AM~17346989
> *Heres another 51' i just painted the other day. I forgot to paint the arts   I'll get em . The more im checking this out i'm thinking i should shoot the body again a little lighter blue on the fenders and body , i think it came out to dark .
> 
> 
> ...


love them arts lookin good
any updates micheal?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 25 2010, 07:50 PM~17603102
> *HERES ANOTHER EL CAMINO I PAINTED. I GOT THESE WHEELS FROM A DIECAST.
> 
> 
> ...



nice love the irocs


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 25 2010, 11:35 AM~16722395
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT IM WORKING ON . ITS A 67' MALIBU .
> 
> 
> ...


I keep coming back to this malibu.. Its not funny! how much that strip on the side of the 67 malibu AND THE 67 impala improve's the the over all look of the car.. 
styrene? you got down on that doggy!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERE'S A FEW THINGS I'VE BEEN WORKIN ON .


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THESE ARE SOME BAD PICS.I'LL POST BETTER LATER.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like that 48 Fleetline woody and the 51 Chevy.Those are gonna be sweet!I like that merc body too, I gots to get me one of those!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

glad to see you postin again bro ! those are some sweet projects !!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

all those projects are sick!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Good to see you back man. Nice projects you going on here!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Basically everythings kool here!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> glad to see you postin again bro ! those are some sweet projects !!!!!


*X-2!!! *


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> glad to see you postin again bro ! those are some sweet projects !!!!!


X 10, havent seen you for awhile,good to have you back !!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm loving your style! THis blue and silver is hittin, and I HATE blue. lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> glad to see you postin again bro ! those are some sweet projects !!!!!


Could not have said it any better good to see you back at it bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice projects i like the truck and the panel wagon


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE PROJECTS.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I love that merc. And those 2 BOMB sedans.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

top notch work


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX FOR FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS  ...














HERES SOME PROGRESS WORK ON THE 39' IVE GOTTEN DONE ...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES MORE UPDATES ,














THIS USED TO BE THE BLACK/SILVER ELCO I SHOT ABOUT A YEAR AGO . NOW IM TRYING SOMETHING DIFFERENT ...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice 39..... N go dodgers!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Camino's lookin' GOOOOOD!!!* :thumbsup:*Where's the engine come from in the '39?*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

dodgerblue62 said:


> THANX FOR FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick as fuck !!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELL LOOK WHOS BACK. WHERES YOUR BOY BRO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

dodgerblue62 said:


> HERES MORE UPDATES ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres something i got together in the last couple of days. Interior is almost finished just need some rimes n tires.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Man, everybody popping up outta the wood-works! Lookin good homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dodgerblue62 said:


> THANX FOR FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dodgerblue62 said:


> THANX FOR FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass wey,commin along gangsta


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:39 is killin it!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

firme builds loco,u still in the LB?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANX FOR ALL COMPLIMENTS FELLAS. HERE'S A '51 COUPE I'VE HAD ON THE BENCH FOR AWHILE . THIS IS A TRUE SLAMMER. I STILL NEED TO ADD A FEW THINGS, APPLETONS, SUN VISOR, MIRROR, AND SOME LIC. PLATES...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

great work all around!! really diggin that paint scheme on the elco


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool 51 homie.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's a 39' I finally finished ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dodgerblue62 said:


> Here's a 39' I finally finished ...


Looking great homie!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

dodgerblue62 said:


> Here's a 39' I finally finished ...


RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD DODGERBLUE.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

firme bomb came out clean


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

dodgerblue62 said:


> Here's a 39' I finally finished ...



:wow::wow:this is bad as fawk!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my Lord ! That '39 is so sweeeeet !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dodgerblue62 said:


> Here's a 39' I finally finished ...


Love it man. Great job.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Builds lookin sick as always bro! :nicoderm:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Oh my Lord ! That '39 is so sweeeeet !


yea it is sure :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dodgerblue62 said:


> THANX FOR ALL COMPLIMENTS FELLAS. HERE'S A '51 COUPE I'VE HAD ON THE BENCH FOR AWHILE . THIS IS A TRUE SLAMMER. I STILL NEED TO ADD A FEW THINGS, APPLETONS, SUN VISOR, MIRROR, AND SOME LIC. PLATES...


hell yeah 2 door coupe & not a hardtop,,,,,,tight


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Havnt been able to post for awhile . I finally got another computer .Heres some progress pics.














heres a '50 chevy and a lil schwinn bike..


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

this is a rebuild of a 25 year old model i had on my shelf .


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude both are killer man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Liking that,slick work!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Builds in here...:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

All the bombs, damnnnnnn nice!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

dodgerblue62 said:


> Here's a 39' I finally finished ...


 I like this...:thumbsup:

Who makes this kitt?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

^^^^^ it's probably resin . Very bad ass build colors are perfect


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

damm dodgerblue those some nice rides their homie keep posting :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

builds are looking good blue!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sneekyg909 said:


> I like this...:thumbsup:
> 
> Who makes this kitt?


Look up R & R Resin Kits... They have a 37, 38, and 39 Chevy 4 door Master Deluxe kit... I have been eyeballing one for a little bit.. I LOVE those cars!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a better pic.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice rides homie


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is a better pic.


Thanks Chris...:thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanx for all the compliments fellas .This is a pic i have of a '37 chevy i scooped up from R&R. Its a little smaller scale than the '39 chevy that they sell.I have 2 complete kits,1939 bombs ,for trade .if interested shoot me a p,m


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres another '59 elco Im workin on, its all complete . Just need to get chrome done and clear .


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

dodgerblue62 said:


> Heres another '59 elco Im workin on, its all complete . Just need to get chrome done and clear .


Thats badass.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dodgerblue62 said:


> Heres another '59 elco Im workin on, its all complete . Just need to get chrome done and clear .


sick old skool build!! what kit do the wheels come from? i had some once and traded em off....now i need em again!


----------

